# Unbelievable Shooting at NC CC



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok let me get this straight;
The dude pictured below shot his former supervisor at a North Carolina Community College. The reason? The supervisor made unwanted sexual advances on the guy with the face tattoo. WHAT??!!??!!??!!??
How messed up is this? 
(Slippy shakes his head and tries to forget he read this article)









Shooting at N.C. community college investigated as possible hate crime


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bizzaro for sure.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't even want to read the article Slip.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

That reporting is a mess. They might as well say...we don't know why yet.
He might have pissed about...
Unwanted sexual advances (thanks mom for the hate crime label)
Member of a white supremacy group?
Annoyed about getting fired from his job.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

He did it because he got fired. HE is the one who claimed that it was because of unwanted sexual advantages. Think maybe he lied?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

It's crazy about things like that. I mean the guy looks so humble and in sure he could easily pick up a job elsewhere with that distinguishing and marketable tattoo on his face.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> It's crazy about things like that. I mean the guy looks so humble and in sure he could easily pick up a job elsewhere with that distinguishing and marketable tattoo on his face.....


I wonder what kind of creeper dude the supervisor is to make sexual advances on tattoo faced boy! I guess there's someone for everyone...

I'm sorry, I just vomited a bit...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

True story I've told this but it bears repeating;

Ole Slippy is on business travel, sitting in a bar eating a sandwich having a beer and watching some hockey. Two dudes next to me at the bar are bitching and moaning about not being able to get a job. I'm angled toward the TV so I don't get a good look at them but hear them both talk about their BullShat College Degrees in some funky European Social Studies or some such nonsense and no one will hire them. I snicker a few times but try to ignore them. They are sounding like whiny little pansy-ass babies.

Finally I have enough, turn to look at them and one dude has a freakin' red dragon tattooed on his neck and the head of the dragon comes up behind his ear and curls around where normal men have sideburns. Half of his head above his ear is shaved. 

I look at them, look at the bartender whose been listening to the whole thing too. Bartender shakes his head and laughs. He pours me another beer and says, "on the house". 

Lord Please Save this once great Republic...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> True story I've told this but it bears repeating;
> 
> Ole Slippy is on business travel, sitting in a bar eating a sandwich having a beer and watching some hockey. Two dudes next to me at the bar are bitching and moaning about not being able to get a job. I'm angled toward the TV so I don't get a good look at them but hear them both talk about their BullShat College Degrees in some funky European Social Studies or some such nonsense and no one will hire them. I snicker a few times but try to ignore them. They are sounding like whiny little pansy-ass babies.
> 
> ...


I think the lord has given up trying, even he can't fix that many stupid people!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree.
The problem with the gene pool is that there is no lifeguard.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AFU, seriously!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sexual advances? Seriously? 

It seems more likely face tat guy was just a loose cannon and went berserk. 

Regardless, even if it was only one victim, it goes to show that shootings like this can happen anywhere.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just downright weird.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Ok let me get this straight;
> The dude pictured below shot his former supervisor at a North Carolina Community College. The reason? The supervisor made unwanted sexual advances on the guy with the face tattoo. WHAT??!!??!!??!!??
> How messed up is this?
> (Slippy shakes his head and tries to forget he read this article)
> ...


Good point. Homosexuals are pretty kinky. Or so I heard..lol


----------

